# Laco Navy 36mm Creme dial - photo request....



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a photo of one of these watches 'in the wild'?

I am a fan of smaller watches, but I just wondered how this particular one wore on the wrist. Does the polished case make it look bigger than you would expect? 

I would be particularly keen to see any wrist shots of course, but any photos would be much appreciated. 

ALSO.... is the lug spacing 18mm on this watch? 

Thanking you in anticipation of your helpful response!


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow... 60 views, no responses! Impressive....

I assume Laco haven't sold many of these then, at least not to the members of this forum. :roll:


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

brummyjon said:


> Wow... 60 views, no responses! Impressive....I assume Laco haven't sold many of these then, at least not to the members of this forum. :roll:


Personally I don't understand it. I think the Laco Marine collection is really nice, but it seems that the B-Uhrs get all the attention. I have a 42 mm Marine Miyota and it does appear much larger than its case size would indicate. Since Laco sell 20 and 18 mm straps on their own, and since the 20 mm strap fits the 42 mm cases, it's a safe bet that the 36 mm comes with an 18 mm strap.

Hopefully you'll end up with one just so we can see some wrist shots of these watches. The Marine cream dial 36 mm does look very good.


----------



## gurugeek (Jan 6, 2011)

I own one 36mm. If you wait a day or two I will post some photos !


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Personally I don't understand it. I think the Laco Marine collection is really nice, but it seems that the B-Uhrs get all the attention. I have a 42 mm Marine Miyota and it does appear much larger than its case size would indicate. Since Laco sell 20 and 18 mm straps on their own, and since the 20 mm strap fits the 42 mm cases, it's a safe bet that the 36 mm comes with an 18 mm strap.
> 
> Hopefully you'll end up with one just so we can see some wrist shots of these watches. The Marine cream dial 36 mm does look very good.
> 
> View attachment 386708


Thanks for that Uwe!

Looking again, I am still struck by what seem to me to be prefect proportions on this watch. As much as I like the Stowa Marine Original and Automatic, I have always felt that the numbers were just a little too bold for my liking. (Forget historical accuracy for the moment, I am just talking purely from my own sense of aesthetics). I also love the simplicity of the dial, centre seconds as opposed to the slightly more 'fussy' subdial, and most of all, no date.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

gurugeek said:


> I own one 36mm. If you wait a day or two I will post some photos !


I knew that someone on this forum must have bought one at some point! I'm looking forward to the photos, gurugeek, and thanks in advance for the trouble taken.

Can I also ask you to comment on the fit and feel of the watch, it overall quality, etc? Any feedback would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## gurugeek (Jan 6, 2011)

hello,
sorry for the delay. I am having some time issues but will do my best to upload the fotos very soon (this week). The watch is very nice and if you are looking for something small - vintage size it is excellent. I can only compare it with the other Laco Marine 44mm manual which I also have and I like the 36 mm, as overall feel, better.

I plan to get the 42mm marine automatic too just to compare it. Fotos will follow soon (at the moment I have just some on my blackberry but will take some nicer ones asap).
Bests
David


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Many thanks. Look forward to seeing the pics... |>


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi David!

Thanks for the reply. I haven't been on here for a while, but I'd love to see the pics when you get chance.

Lots of discussion around the Fliegers here, not so much on the Navy watches. (None at all on the 36mm).

Jon.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Agree the Pilot watches get all the love around here. I love my Navy 42 Cream ETA though. The 36mm looks really nice too. Would like to see one in the wild.


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Has anyone bought one yet? I am considering the 36mm Navy with black dial. This ticks many boxes for me, my only concern is the polished case might not suit the dial and hands. It goes better with the cream dialled version.


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess not.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Bump... hoping somebody has purchased a 36mm Laco Navy and can post photos or your impression of the watch. I'm considering the 36mm Navy Black. Want to make sure it will not look too small on my 6.75" wrist though.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

LH2 said:


> Bump... hoping somebody has purchased a 36mm Laco Navy and can post photos or your impression of the watch. I'm considering the 36mm Navy Black. Want to make sure it will not look too small on my 6.75" wrist though.


Looking over this thread again, I have to say that 42 looks stellar on your wrist.

I'm assuming you prefer the 36 Black over the 44 Black because of the size, or is it because of the central second hand? Or both?


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I actually like small seconds. I worry that the 44 Navy is going to be too large. I guess I need to find out the lug-to-lug measurement on the 44 Navy case.


----------

